# Timex Timekeeping



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I posted this when it arrived and have since got a friendly watch repairer to sort the hands alignment.

Though, in the last ten days it has gained about 50 minutes.

Can anyone tell me if these can be regulated?


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

HI, Robert they can be adjusted in the same way a wind up one can, inside you will find the balance wheel just the same with the + - sign, just alter this untill you get the right time, it was keeping good time here but who knows how the post office throw them around, so it may just have moved a little as it is not racing that much from what you say, so only a slight move of the regulator should do it.

Cheers, John


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That particular watch will need a crystal puller to gain access to the movement as it comes out through the front. The back is one piece and can't be opened.

That much of a gain may indicate that the movement could be magnetised or an electronic component degradation.

It might be a job for a good watchmaker, if you can find one that will work on a Timex electric. :*****:

Knut might have some input.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Its actually eight minutes fast since this time yesterday. I might treat myself to a crystal puller and practice on something else first


----------

